# ATi tool driver problems/Not installed



## DaMulta (Aug 18, 2007)

I think the ATi tool driver isn't installing when I install ATi tool.


I cannot get past the Overdrive mark in ATi tool. When I pass it locks and I have tried 27beta1,2, and 26. I have also tried drivers 7.6,7.7, and 7.8/ I think this is the problem tho and I don't know how to fix it.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 18, 2007)

Well that was somthing else.....sorry to waste everyones time. Still can't go past the 700 mark for some odd reason.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 18, 2007)

Do you have it set for driver level overclocking?


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 18, 2007)

Yes


----------



## Wile E (Aug 18, 2007)

Maybe try not using Driver Level?


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 18, 2007)

I did...I'm giving up for now.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 6, 2007)

i have the same problem,kind of.im on vista 32bit but,if i turn on driver lvl overclocking,it doesnt set the clocks up,just keeps resetting it to stock.if i turn it off driver lvl,i get black screen and rebbot.

i did get it working on xp but it wouldnt go over 700 on the ram,or black screen rebbot.


----------



## Kasamax (Sep 6, 2007)

not going to be of much help but I had a similar problem, atitool was working fine and able to clock to a certain amount but then I used rivatuner and atitraytool to clock and ended up needing to reboot and this *attached* came up after reboot and was there for 3 reboots and then disappeared and  it's stopped working ever since even after reinstall of atitool or the drivers.


----------

